# 2012 Teyrx 750 clutching



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Has any one up graded the clutches and what's the best bang for your buck out there?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

get vforcejohn clutch work - $345 i promise you wont be sorry. ask anyone on this forum if they regret it and they will all tell you no.


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

10-4. I know how to take the clutches off the old 750. Is the new clutch set up the same on taking them off?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should by the same only harder to get to. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

lol ^^ You got that right. About 600 plastic rivets, seat, the seat rack and 4-6 plastic covers
:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And the gas tank.


----------

